
Decapitated Sea Lions Found in Vancouver, BC - xook
https://www.livescience.com/sea-lion-decapitations.html
======
ksaj
This area is also well known for periodically finding shoes with intact mainly
left feet still inside them washed up along the coastline, even as far south
as Seattle. And it usually happens in clusters, just like this unexpected
group of decapitated sea lions.

There are lots of rumours and myths surrounding the phenomenon, but natural
causes are considered more likely than not. It's still creepy without
bogeymen, though.

